# Surprise in Trinity Alps!



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

My daughter & her boyfriend just got back from a hike into the Trinity Alps (in Trinity County) and found some beautiful fresh large size Morels! (And one nice large Puff Ball!) They found them right along the trail too! A nice ending to a great day hike huh? Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## pylot (May 25, 2017)

That's the best kind of hike! This weekend I found one in Yosemite on the way up to Half Dome. Just standing there on the side of the trail...


----------



## Sakura92 (Apr 22, 2021)

jdaniels313 said:


> My daughter & her boyfriend just got back from a hike into the Trinity Alps (in Trinity County) and found some beautiful fresh large size Morels! (And one nice large Puff Ball!) They found them right along the trail too! A nice ending to a great day hike huh? Happy Shroomin'...
> View attachment 7769


What trail was that?


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Sakura92 said:


> What trail was that?


It's been awhile but I think it was the trail to Morris Meadows.


----------

